# Hs828 light coil



## Paulsadog (Jan 29, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if an HS828 (2026492), came with the light coil (s) already installed or is something that would have to be added if I want to add the light kit?

Thanks


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

Paulsadog said:


> Can anyone tell me if an HS828 (2026492), came with the light coil (s) already installed or is something that would have to be added if I want to add the light kit?
> 
> Thanks


My Hs828 has one wire coming out of the blower housing on the right side and was wrapped with blue tape, holding up the wire. This wire is your lighting wire which 828 has dual coils and you can put heated grips on and a light kit and be good. I just did it to my new 928. All 828 should come ready to install a light kit.


----------



## pwsharpe (Jan 20, 2015)

*What is the part number for the light bracket?*

What is the part number for the light bracket? The way to go these days is LED. I would rather just purchase the light bracket, and install an LED instead of the Honda halogen light. I am having trouble finding the wire on my HS828. I will continue to probe...


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

pwsharpe said:


> What is the part number for the light bracket? The way to go these days is LED. I would rather just purchase the light bracket, and install an LED instead of the Honda halogen light. I am having trouble finding the wire on my HS828. I will continue to probe...


Not sure the part number.. I ordered a kit on ebay for my 828 and everyhting fit like a glove.. I just did put a 27 watt led on my new 928 tho.


----------



## Paulsadog (Jan 29, 2015)

bombidude said:


> My Hs828 has one wire coming out of the blower housing on the right side and was wrapped with blue tape, holding up the wire. This wire is your lighting wire which 828 has dual coils and you can put heated grips on and a light kit and be good. I just did it to my new 928. All 828 should come ready to install a light kit.


I'll look for the wire on my machine. I think I was reading your thread on the grips as well and after the last few days here in Maine I think it's either time for the heated grips or a move to N. Carolina.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

Paulsadog said:


> I'll look for the wire on my machine. I think I was reading your thread on the grips as well and after the last few days here in Maine I think it's either time for the heated grips or a move to N. Carolina.


Lol yes.. If your machine has a electric starter on it they bury the lighting wire behind the switch for the starter. You might have to remove the switch to locate the wire


----------



## Paulsadog (Jan 29, 2015)

bombidude said:


> Lol yes.. If your machine has a electric starter on it they bury the lighting wire behind the switch for the starter. You might have to remove the switch to locate the wire


Good to know. I do have the electric start, never needed to use it, so I'll check there.


----------

